
Why do you need to install Kubernetes on your local machine? - thiht
At my company we use Mesos&#x2F;Marathon and Kubernetes in production. We clearly need to install Docker on our desk to try out our images, but I fail to see why we would need a local K8s or marathon.
Yet I see multiple posts a day on HN saying they need tons of Ram to run their local cluster. Why is that? What do I miss?
======
pranay01
I am assuming you upload your docker image to a container registry and use it
in a deployment file to run on a k8s cluster.

Many people run k8s in local machine to test if things are running as
expected. Creating a docker image, uploading to a CR and deploying again is
time consuming.

You can run something like Kind (local k8s cluster) on your local machine to
test things out. It would be more time efficient.

~~~
thiht
I test my images locally with docker run, no need for a local K8s

